# Bmw m3 gold/yellow full detail



## The Detail (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi, Not done many write ups , but here goes,

anyway onto the the car its a BMW M3 (as if you all didn't know:tumbleweed in a rere colour that you dont really see, we did the detail the back end of this year was a bit cloudy but managed to get some good pics,

this was our firt Big detail including a 60 to 70 % correction. Sorry i didnt get no 50/50 just managed to take the pics as we went along really,

so this was the car on arrival 
















































































as you can tell the paint work looks a little dull and didnthave much depth
the car had never had any protection just a bucket and sponge by the owner every week from new

So Frist of all the beast under the bonnet using mags APC and brush to loosen the dirt and grime








steemed then dried 

















so then we went on to snow foam the car and clean with the two bucket system also the wheels were done at this point but just to remove the dirt no wax applied to the wheels yet the owner was not to fussed about the wheel because they had bad corrosion and we gettin refurbed a week or so later, sorry forgot the pics so here are a few snaps after this stage , products used bilberry wheel cleaner and wheel brushes


















so after cleaning the car the paint did not look too bad so it was then clayed with the megs detailing spray and clay 









To leave me with this (and a bit of sun) , the shine is starting to come back now, 









Not much on the correction side just a few shots of my mate and his clarke
















after the correction was finished 









The i did a little work on the exhaust

before








After









Got carried away cleaning the car , missed shots of cleaning the glass and metal work, and the wax,

products used, 
ag glass polish 
autosol on the metal work 
and the wax chosen wax swisvax BOS

so on to the afters of the car some randon pics, Shame about the sun really !









































































































one odd this i think this should of been the colour coded 









































door shuts and interior done









































engine bay done and dressed 

























some beading shots , to be fair most of the water just drained off 

































and the two ugly ones, Me on the right and tom on the left 









Thanks for reading and sorry i missed some things out , and for my spelling it is late and im tired :lol:

any comments good and bad welcome ,

cheers

Scott :thumb:


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

nice car. looks good after. would have been better with the direct light shots but still take nothing away it looks good from the pictures.


----------



## The Detail (Nov 19, 2008)

ross-1888 said:


> nice car. looks good after. would have been better with the direct light shots but still take nothing away it looks good from the pictures.


Not one of my strong points taking pics lol , but the sun was up rearly haha

thanks for the advice tho it will all be noted, :thumb::buffer:


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Lovely job boys.. What did polish did you use to correct the paint? Just been given a Clarke to try. How do you get on with it?


----------



## The Detail (Nov 19, 2008)

mikeyc_123 said:


> Lovely job boys.. What did polish did you use to correct the paint? Just been given a Clarke to try. How do you get on with it?


On this car we used poorboys ssr 2.5 the paint was qquitr hard !
The ssr range is really good for swirls and light hetching and shallow scratches


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

This stunning colour is called "pheonix yellow" I believe, my mate had in this exact colour and it suits the m3 to a T.

Stunning work guys, look 100% better than before


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Why was only 60-70% correction achived?

Robbie


----------



## The Detail (Nov 19, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> Why was only 60-70% correction achived?
> 
> Robbie


due to some stone chips and the odd scratch , the owner did not want a full correction just to take all the swirls out , and the front bumper could of done with a full respray :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great, i love this colour, many people dont seem to.

When was this done lads?, just the date on the tax disk thats all!!


----------



## The Detail (Nov 19, 2008)

It was that month it ran out he did have the new one


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looka fantastic work


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice job!:thumb:


----------



## Homer J 727 (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks mint lads love that colour in them.


----------



## The Detail (Nov 19, 2008)

cheers for all the good feedback ,


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

looks stunning nice work


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

amazing work! Gotta love that M3!


----------



## The Detail (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah i think one day i will own one at some point , (insurance permitted ! )


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work guys - Looks fab


----------



## The Detail (Nov 19, 2008)

cheer all


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

am i the only one that cant see any of the pictures ? 

it says upgrade to photobucket pro?


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

yeah photos have all gone


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

also cant see pics


----------



## The Detail (Nov 19, 2008)

Something wrong with photobucket I think I'll check it out when Im on the laptop not my iPhone cheers


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

No pictures!!!!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

......... ............. ................................... pics?


----------



## The Detail (Nov 19, 2008)

Seems to be fixed now sorry for the delay


----------

